
Covid-19 Stay-at-Home Data by US County - JoHawth31
Hello folks, I&#x27;m looking for data source that shows stay at home orders for every US county. Ideally I would also like which types of businesses are allowed to re-open, and when, all broken down by county. I&#x27;m asking all over the interwebs - do any of you guys&#x2F;gals know where I can find something like this. Thank you very much!
======
scottwitlin
[https://app.powerbi.com/view?r=eyJrIjoiZTNmYWIzMzItMWU1Mi00Z...](https://app.powerbi.com/view?r=eyJrIjoiZTNmYWIzMzItMWU1Mi00ZjFlLWFiOGMtYWM4N2JkZjk4ZjYyIiwidCI6IjQ5MmVmYzUwLTJmOWItNDc0NS04NDE4LTFhYThlNTZiOWUzYSJ9)

